# The Horror....



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

Well, I tuned in to ESPN2 tonight, hoping to see something worthwhile during the ISKA program.  Lo and behold, it was a repeat of the last hideous forms competition I saw.

You hear or read about stories of the old martial arts masters, whose kiai would stop men in their tracks and cause birds to fall from the sky.  When those kids on the ESPN show did a kiai, I either wanted to laugh my @$$ off or puke in disgust.  They seem to have the opinion that the longer and louder the kiai is, the more effective it is.  WRONG.  At least the way they do it.  It's like they're all constipated and are desperately trying to get their Ex-lax to work for them.

Saw a bo 'kata'.  I'll call it a form...I don't want to insult the word 'kata'.  The bo was literally nothing more than a glorified toothpick.  It was too thin, too short, and too light.  If you can't use the real weapon, why bother?  Virtually all of the 'techniques' done in the form were all flash and no substance.  About as useful as screen doors on a submarine.

I've heard of one account of a forms competition years ago where a young girl shamed all the older male competitors by using a full-sized naginata for a form, with more heart and spirit than all the other competitors combined.  Where are these people now?

When is the last time you say a weapons competitor use the real thing?  Every bo I see is one of them pathetic toothpick jobs.  The nunchaku are skinny, worthless pieces of scrap.  The kama are flashy, lightweight, and useless.  I saw one fool using a katana in a form that looked like something off of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle movies' cutting room floor.

I could go on all night.  Maybe I'm just a bitter old man.   

:cuss: :angry: :soapbox: 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled forums.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Steven232 (Nov 15, 2001)

HAHAHAH!  Pretty sad.  The Youth Weapon Form's are hillarious, considering the fact, they use their weapon very little, and do their flashy crap.  It can get annoying, but it's good for a laugh.  
I have tivo


----------



## Steven232 (Nov 15, 2001)

Like the absent minded Dumb@$$ I am, I accidentaly created a spread.  So moderators, if you could please, delete this !  
Thanks,
Steven:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2001)

What's in texas not to mess with?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2001)

W's daughters?  

I'll kill this when I have a chance, unless another mod does it first.


----------



## Steven232 (Nov 15, 2001)

What's not to mess with?!  Every thing west of Houston, south of dallas, east of elpaso, below the red river, above the Rio Grande.  
I take pride in the best state in the U.S. I mean c'mon... it's TEXAS!!!!
Take care,
Steven
Texas, USA


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 15, 2001)

I know I'm straying off topic, but...

I myself was born in Austin and have family all over Texas.  However, since my father was U.S.A.F. (born in Mesquite, TX, by the way ), I never actually lived in Texas.  Always enjoy my time there, though.  Big state, however.  When you've got family in Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston, the drive to visit them all is murder.

Again, where are my matter transporters???

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2001)

Ok, we figured out what goes where, grabbed some ducttape and here we are.


----------



## Steven232 (Nov 16, 2001)

But the drive... the beautiful drive. LOL
Thanks Kaith!  
Steven
Texas


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2001)

No prob.


----------



## Keil Randor (Nov 18, 2001)

I think the problem is that most schools don't teach true weapons forms anymore....They give you bits and pieces, but never the whole thing.  Every so often they have a "special seminar', but thats a 1 day thing, and they don't f\go back to it for months.  Maybe its insurance cost, maybe it distracts from their "belt mill"...maybe they don't want "lil Johnnys" mom to get upset he's playing with that "outdated" thing.

I don't know.  All I do know, is that at least by me, its a first class royal pain to find -any- school that does any sword, staff, or other such work as a part of their regular program.  I don't think they even touch on Sai, Kama, etc.

Its sad.  Some of those forms lend themselves very well to improv situations.  Know Jo?  That broomstick works fine.  etc.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 19, 2001)

After some comparison I understand that most of our provinces are the size of texas or bigger. So the size thing is no surprise to us. However I can see why many other states are intimidated. Also, they tell me that the whole freakin' state is armed to the teeth.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 19, 2001)

Actually, Florida is like Texas in this regard...almost every damn fool that can get a gun, has a gun.  There is a mandatory three-day waiting period, but for some idiotic reason, it isn't necessary if you buy a firearm at a gun show.  I know that before I bought my own gun, I took a firearms safety course from a certified NRA instructor.  I think this should be mandatory across the board.  

Got rid of the gun, though.  Guns + small childre = bad idea.

Florida isn't the largest state in the Union, but it is fairly large compared to most of the northeastern states.  We're a bit like Texas, except we're smaller, muggier, hotter, and have more tourists and elderly people. 

Cthulhu
no point to this post, really.  Very sorry.


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats Suspence. not Horror

:EG:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Got rid of the gun, though.  Guns + small childre = bad idea.
> *



Guns + Gun Locker = peace of mind :soapbox: 


Sorry ... had to get political for a sec.


----------

